# FOB wraps are here! Thanks to-Battle Drum



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Well......

Starrflight has teamed up with another AT sponsor _Battle Drum _to create some very cool FOB wraps. Available right now!

http://www.battledrumwraps.com/inde...18&PHPSESSID=c44b648263c2bc22f1c33f6e9d0043f2

Battle drum is still working on adding a few more of the designs to the Battle Drum web site. As soon as they have finished up I will ttt and announce. You can also have custom FOB wraps made. 

Here are a few designs that they sent me. I can not wait for the next thread saying FOBs are to ugly.....I will post a quiver full of FOBs with Old Glory and that should be the end of that:wink:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

paul those look great i especially like the american flag ones


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

hmmmm......tempting.......


----------



## SupraTT (Dec 18, 2007)

Dayumit Paul why did you post these after it was too late to call battle drum?


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

I got to see the new FOB wraps today in person!!! They are a work of art, and allow you to get a personal touch on a fantastic product!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Those indeed are sweet Paul! Battle Drum did an awesome job! Should be a hit with the FOB shooters!


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Lookin' good boys, lookin' good. (with a chief Wiggum accent!)


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

wow those are nice. battledrum does some awsome work.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

*.*

Pretty cool.

Just in time to go FOB a turkey next weekend. Or as I like to call it, FOBgobblin


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Battle Drum has updated the web site!

http://www.battledrumwraps.com/index...c33f6e9d0043f2

Regards,


----------



## wannaBelkhuntin (Jul 3, 2006)

Why do the wraps have to have your company name on them, I had Melissa do some wraps for me to match my arrows and when I went to their site to buy my wraps for my arrows and my FOBs the wraps had Starflight on them. I don't buy custom wraps to have someone elses name on them !!!!!!!! When I bought arrow wraps from Battledrum they did NOT send them with Gold Tip printed on my custom wraps. Paul you don't even put your company name on the FOBs so why should I pay for a custom wrap and then be forced to have your company name on it.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

wannaBelkhuntin said:


> Why do the wraps have to have your company name on them, I had Melissa do some wraps for me to match my arrows and when I went to their site to buy my wraps for my arrows and my FOBs the wraps had Starflight on them. I don't buy custom wraps to have someone elses name on them !!!!!!!! When I bought arrow wraps from Battledrum they did NOT send them with Gold Tip printed on my custom wraps. Paul you don't even put your company name on the FOBs so why should I pay for a custom wrap and then be forced to have your company name on it.



Lets put this in for a debate.....

My goal along with the wraps is brand recognition. There was no good way for us to put the name of the FOB. I felt the wraps would be a perfect way for branding. How else would you suggest to get the name on the FOB? If we labeled each FOB (like every other product in the world does) would that be bad?

Many folks have commented that I need to have the name on the product because when they are asked "what the heck are those things" they forget the name.

The logo is not very big.......


Customer service is #1 with me. Lets hear some feedback from others. I would like to have the logo on the wraps, but if it is that much of a problem that is easy to fix.

But I need more data....


How many of you can not stand the small logo on the wraps?

Regards,


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

they look great paul...job well done battledrum


----------



## wannaBelkhuntin (Jul 3, 2006)

Paul Morris said:


> Lets put this in for a debate.....
> 
> My goal along with the wraps is brand recognition. There was no good way for us to put the name of the FOB. I felt the wraps would be a perfect way for branding.
> 
> ...


I think you have a great product, I just don't feel I should have to pay to put your name on it that should be your problem not mine.
Thanks Dave


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

wannaBelkhuntin said:


> I think you have a great product, I just don't feel I should have to pay to put your name on it that should be your problem not mine.
> Thanks Dave



All custom FOB wraps will have your choice of logo or not. The stocked wraps will have the logo on them (excluding prism and glow in dark). Seems OK to me?? If you do not like the Logo and purchase custom FOB wraps. No logo is fine.

Regards,


----------



## wannaBelkhuntin (Jul 3, 2006)

Thank You Paul.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm digging the orange FOB's with the flame wraps.


----------



## 5 Rivers (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey Paul,
The wraps add a nice custom look to your ultra long range arrow guidance device.
Does the one with flames make the jet engine go faster?

5R


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

J-Daddy said:


> I'm digging the orange FOB's with the flame wraps.





5 Rivers said:


> Hey Paul,
> The wraps add a nice custom look to your ultra long range arrow guidance device.
> Does the one with flames make the jet engine go faster?
> 
> 5R


Yep....Flames are always faster!:wink: Tried to get a reading but it melted the chrono:embara:


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

Seems to me I recall someone saying that would be a GREAT idea last year. Do you recall who that was Paul?:wink::wink:


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

michihunter said:


> Seems to me I recall someone saying that would be a GREAT idea last year. Do you recall who that was Paul?:wink::wink:


:dontknow:  :dontknow: 

Many thanks! :wink:


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

Paul Morris said:


> :dontknow:  :dontknow:
> 
> Many thanks! :wink:


Brilliant!!:wink::tongue::wink::tongue:


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Here are a few "Fraps" on the arrows, (Fraps = FOB wraps:wink

The teeth FOB is a custom- I call it shredder :wink:


----------



## lgnn415 (Mar 10, 2008)

*FOB Nation Wraps*

ok paul...the teeth n flames are bad a** where'd ya get um?


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

lgnn415 said:


> ok paul...the teeth n flames are bad a** where'd ya get um?


FOB nation wraps

http://www.battledrumwraps.com/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=134

Melissa is working on some "improved" full wrap teeth. A soon as I get them I will post them. She may be adding to the "custom" section. (maybe a custom FOB wrap section?) that would be a good thing.


----------

